# looking for a handgun to hunt with but also concealed carry



## davidc128 (Jun 10, 2008)

i have narrowed it down to two guns but im still open to sugestions... i have been looking at the taurus .44 but it more than i want to carry around (outside of the woods) and the .357 i know its smaller than the .44 but more powerful the a .38... this will b my first handgun buy so i want to make it a good one... any help would b great

thanks
david

btw i will b using the handgun mostly for deer and hog hunting


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

I carry a Ruger GP100 4" and would not to hesitate to hunt with it. Just don't expect to use it at long distances.

:smt1099


----------



## davidc128 (Jun 10, 2008)

TOF said:


> I carry a Ruger GP100 4" and would not to hesitate to hunt with it. Just don't expect to use it at long distances.
> 
> :smt1099


yea i hunt in louisiana where the longest shot ill have is about 75 yard unless i hunt a pipe line then mayb 150 to 200... but thanks for the info


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

Do a 4" N frame 44 mag. Hunt with the mag and switch to .44 special for carry (less penetration).
Galco makes a pretty cool IWB for the N frame. You can conceal it with a loose T-Shirt.

http://www.usgalco.com/HolsterPG3.asp?ProductID=3498&GunID=435


----------

